# Eggs!!!!! Yes!!!!



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

6 months ago I aquired 2 varadero froglets. Now I have a proven pair. They have been courting daily and last night they were going at it for a while. When I checked this morning I was suprised to see an egg!!!!  I am sure of it to so it is not perilite in a water droplet.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Rob! I know that there was a lot of discussion about which frog you should get and if R.i. varaderos were a good first frog and all, so it seems you are doing a wonderful job with them. Good on you!

Keep us updated on the egg's progress.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations Rob!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats! I still remember the first eggs I saw (from my SI's).


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Right on Rob!! I knew you could do this!! Frogboy and I are psyched for you!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks! I am really happy! Right now they are quarting again so....


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice dude! It won't be long now until you have a whole mess of em!


----------



## Kagekiki (Jun 10, 2011)

congrats on the eggs


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kick ass Rob!!! Always exciting (and relieving!) to have them finally reproduce!?! Keep us posted and also if you're selling them or not? I'm looking for Veradero's


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

John1451 said:


> Kick ass Rob!!! Always exciting (and relieving!) to have them finally reproduce!?! Keep us posted and also if you're selling them or not? I'm looking for Veradero's


I would bet he will sell or trade them. House rules. He only gets 2 vivs. Most of us have house rules. Fortunately, our house rules are "only one bedroom full of vivs!".


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

House rules? As in your school/dorm etc?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am limited to 2 tanks and I have 1 set up. Also the egg looks good. I also have seen intense courting in a clay have that naturly formed. I will check tomarrow but I have a feeling that this was not their first clutch.


----------



## macasus (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryank458 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol. That's always exciting!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Found another clutch today!!!!! I saw them lay it today to I have a total of 5 eggs! Should I take any out?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats, Rob. Once the male starts transporting and the female starts feeding them, she will slow down egg-laying considerably. If you want to keep the egg production high, removing the eggs and rearing them separately would be the way to go. The tadpoles seem to be very hardy and not difficult to raise.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats. I'm in the same boat myself with campana auratus. I've got 5 tads in the water and at least 2 more tads soon to be in the water and this is my first breeding. I've had this pair since last Sept and I am a complete novice with tad raising at this point, but so far, they're growing with their diet of flake food and tadpole bites, with java moss in their containers along with pieces of magnolia leaves. So far, only one death, which was the first tad, which never really did much. I have had back legs emerge on my oldest tad in the past week. They grow like weeds. Now if only my variabilis or azureiventris would breed, as they are both calling now.


----------



## 125 (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay!! Great news!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Found the male transporting today!!! And the female feeding which means they laid more clutches than I thought!


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, Congrats. I remember that feeling. I bet you can't peel your face away from the viv. You might have to be handcuffed to keep from opening the viv daily and searching for eggs. Oh, I'm a former addict myself.......


----------

